# Ammonia Test Kit Wrong!?



## Spudnik (May 29, 2010)

Hi,

I recently started a thread in the 'Disease, parasite and Injury' section as my red bellies had ammonia poisoning.
I'd really like to know why, during all the water tests I did, the tests gave a 0 reading for ammonia? The kit we have is a Nutrafin Mini Master kit and is in-date until Dec 2012. The ammonia test kit in there reckons it shouldn't be affected by ph so has anyone got any clue as to why there was no reading?
I'd love to know so I can avoid this happening again and also so I don't totally lose faith in water test kits!

Cheers.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

there are really too many factors to pin point what the issue is. sometimes test kits are just bad, could be a error on reading it/using the test kit, expiration date may be invalid in error. best thing to do is return it to where you bought it let them know the issue see if they let you trade it for a new one that works. its important to do water test and have a working one the store should understand if they sold you a bad water test kit. do the testers for nitrites and nitrates work from the kit?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I would test your water with your kit,then take a sample to the Lfs where you bought the kit & have theM retest it & compare. Then if it is off they can see it for themselves.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

How do you know the reading is wrong, and not your diagnoses ammonia poisoning ?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

If you can get hold of some ammonia liquid you could dilute it in some water and test it to see whether your readings are false.


----------

